# Getting POed



## SouthernEssence (May 8, 2008)

This topic has been resolved...thanks.


----------



## lilly (May 8, 2008)

well i just had a quick look at your site..it is [email protected]@@ they are jealous!! dont 'listen to them..you cant' please everyone!!!


----------



## lilly (May 8, 2008)

ok had another look..LOL

just maybe the pics could be a bit brighter, i can see you want the natural look with the logs and wood etc....

that is the only thing i can notice....but still it looks fine the way it is..


----------



## SouthernEssence (May 8, 2008)

Thanks.  I'm planning on taking my soaps down to a river and take more natural, sunny, brighter pictures.  The pictures I have now I took in the shade in my front yard.


----------



## lilly (May 8, 2008)

well they still look great! i love that natural earthy look. maybe a mixture of them and some by the river...


----------



## Chay (May 8, 2008)

I personally like the look of your website and its pictures. I like the wood and leaves and stones. It conjures images of fresh, earthy, and natural.


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (May 8, 2008)

i've looked at your page before you changed it...i don't remember exactly what it looked like before, but wasn't there a picture of a rustic building or something? i can't quite remember what it looked like, but it was natural and soothing...now its a little too white for me.  

just make it look the way you love it to look, that way it is going to lend itself to the customer base you are going after. and seriously, i wouldn't put much stock in someone's opnion that is simply "i hate it", its probably a 12 year old kid with nothing else to do but be mean to people on the internet....


----------



## Martin (May 8, 2008)

I really like it, it is easy to get around and I like the pics. I wouldn't change a thing.

Sonja


----------



## IanT (May 8, 2008)

I agree that the new version seems a little empty or white...I remember the first one..I liked it!! Just go what YOU think is best, as long as its easily accessible.. I like the layout, maybe just a background that would cover the whole page??

Dont trust google/yahoo answers...everyone on those things are HATERS!!...their job is to post negative comments about anything that gets posted, for lack of something better to do...trust me..post anything and 98% of the comments will be negative! In the words of Katt Williams...They just hate good S#$*, used to want good S$#& but no good S$*$ ever happened to them so now they hate it... .lol


always remember that...the haters lurk everywhere!!

EDIT: and I think the same advice would apply for the first time you posted about this back when.... I think you should revert back to the old style, just maybe work on some clearer pics (like borrow a friends cam if you dont have one specifically for high-def photography?? or rent one??)

I remember liking your old site alot 

I do like the site though, Just like suggested above go with what YOU feel is right!!! 

I love the pics! I think you should put a background like what was up before though !  much warmer feel!


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (May 8, 2008)

Question: did they say WHY they hate it?  Cuz there is nothing "hate-worthy" on your site.  And they shouldn't be allowed to say they hate it, unless they can pinpoint exactly what they don't like about it.

I think you site has a nice organization and I think the others had some great suggestions, but sheesh it sounds like the Yahoo Answers crowd was way too overly critical.  Ian probably has it right, they are just petty people that don't really hate it, they just like to be unnecessarily mean...


----------



## SouthernEssence (May 8, 2008)

I finished it!!!

It only took me ALL DAY LONG!  I like the way it looks now.  I changed the look of the pages when you click on a soap.  I like it much better.

Now I have to get soaping, a recent wholesale order nearly wiped out my stock and I still have retail orders coming in regular.

Thanks for y'alls help.


----------



## IanT (May 8, 2008)

8)


----------



## pepperi27 (May 9, 2008)

I really like your website pictures and all! You have to be careful of who your asking because there are a lot of idiots and haters out there. They may not even care if your website had bling bling all over it they will still hate it! Just ask us we will be honest and polite about it. I will only ask for opinions on this forum because even here is very respectful and give excellant criticism. I personally like your website because its clean and inviting. Makes me want to continue looking at everything else.


----------



## tvilello (May 22, 2008)

*Beautiful Site!*

I think your site as it displays now is just beautiful. It's clean, crisp, easy to navigate and very inviting for someone looking for earthy looking soaps. If I wasn't a soapmaker myself, I would seriously consider buying from you just because of the professional looking and warmly inviting site. Great Job.


----------



## coral (May 22, 2008)

The only thing I would change is maybe the white background to a slightly darker shade. (easier on the eyes).
Your site looks very sharp and professional and your soaps look great.

Cheers


----------



## Woodi (May 22, 2008)

It is so unfair of people to say they don't like your work, but not point out exactly what they don't like, nor make helpful suggestions.

I assume you are asking for our honest feedback, so below I give some. Hope it doesn't offend you. I could  just say: "it all looks good to me" too....which also works, but if you want a fussy scrutiny, read on.

I like your basic layout, but the one page does look a bit too 'busy' to me; i.e. too much on one page.

I asked my DH (who is a computer geek and has always been sought out by others for his excellence in layout) what he would suggest to improve it and here are his comments:

1) In your beige-colored section, you need a bit more space around the margins; words should not be right up against the borders. Lots of 'white space' improves a presentation.

2) Instead of paragraphs describing your soaps, could you use a list of 'points'? People today are used to instant messaging, quick fixes, information-at-a-glance, and are too lazy to read a lot of words.  I am impatient that way too sometimes, if I'm very busy and want to 'get on with it'.

Could you put your soaps for sale on another page, which a customer could easily click a button to get to? 

and finally, but this may be too picky: I myself would prefer a different font than the one you chose, but this may show up differently on each computer.

None of the above is terribly important. Your website is just fine as it is. My DH and I are very very fussy that's all. He's a Virgo/perfectionist, and I've lived with him for 27 years so caught his bug. :wink:


----------

